# Carb free low fat snacks



## Kooky (Sep 14, 2020)

Hi all newbie here can anyone recommend any carb free low fat snacks that would appeal to a 7 year old. My daughter is type one but trying to find snacks she can have is proving difficult.


----------



## rebrascora (Sep 14, 2020)

Is there any particular reason why they have to be low fat snacks? 
Most of us who follow a low carb diet eat more fat because the fat provides the calories that we are not getting from carbs and the fat keeps us feeling full whereas carbs just make you hungry for more. 
A chunk of cheese.... other people recommend Babybel which may be more appealing to kids but I prefer less processed cheese, or a salami stick works for me or veggie sticks with a sour cream and chive dip or a boiled egg with mayonnaise or a packet of pork scratchings or a packet of nuts.... but these things are all quite high in fat.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Sep 14, 2020)

Sugar free jelly pots are popular.

Carrot sticks are still something I really enjoy (with or without dips!)

Peanuts are a good go-to too if they appeal, but watch the salt intake!

Be very careful of sugar free sweets though... the polyols give you painful wind and gastric upset (online reviews of Haribo Sugar Free are eyewatering to read)


----------



## Kooky (Sep 14, 2020)

rebrascora said:


> salami stick works for me or veggie sticks with a sour cream and chive dip or a boiled egg with mayonnaise or a packet of pork scratchings





Kooky said:


> Hi all newbie here can anyone recommend any carb free low fat snacks that would appeal to a 7 year old. My daughter is type one but trying to find snacks she can have is proving difficult.


Thank you.  Low fat is because the dr's have suggested to get her to lose weight she isn't obese just heavier than most her age . We are still learning and it is so difficult trying to find a happy balance for her


----------



## Toucan (Sep 15, 2020)

If my grandchildren are around I usually keep some cooked chicken drumsticks in the fridge.
Also popular are slices of cucumber spread with soft cheese or hummus.


----------



## helli (Sep 15, 2020)

Any reason why they have to be low carb?
When I was injecting (I now have a pump), I was told I could have up to 15g of carbs between meals without an insulin dose. 
This could be something like an apple or a small pack of crisps (Quavers and Wotsits are about 10g per pack) or one bar of Twix. 
I also eat a lot of nuts which are low carb.


----------



## Inka (Sep 15, 2020)

Babybel
Celery sticks dipped in peanut butter
Carrot stick dipped in peanut butter or hummus
Raw red/yellow pepper strips and/or cherry tomatoes and a hard boiled egg
Small tin of tuna placed on wide strips of red pepper
Shredded raw red cabbage with a squirt of lime juice and a sprinkle of salted nuts or seeds

It’s hard if she’s hungry and trying to lose weight. Would it be a possibility to reduce her meal carbs slightly and ‘save’ some carbs for a later snack?


----------



## Thebearcametoo (Sep 15, 2020)

We mostly go for big meals and that’s cut the need to snack. I’m not a fan of restricting foods for kids especially for diabetic kids who already have all their food policed with weighing, measuring, counting etc. (Especially as my kid is also tall for her age so she’s bound to be heavier than a lot of her peers but she’s still in proportion.)

We generally do low carb snacks with insulin if needed rather than carb free snacks as my kid only has a limited number of carb free snacks she likes but options include

Carb free
small amount of pistachios
Boiled egg
Cheese (small amount)
Hot snacks of meat or eggs (she doesn’t like cold meats)
Sugar free jelly

Low carb
Small pot of dried fruit and almonds
Small cereal bar 
Greek yogurt (full fat) often with berries 
A satsuma

A lot of protein and/or fat can cause a spike so it can be a case of seeing what works for your kid.


----------



## grovesy (Sep 15, 2020)

I thought maybe it has changed that children were not recommended to eat low fat.
I would check with your Dietician,  I presume you have one as part of the team.


----------

